# Any tennis fans here? Rafa Nadal ties Roger Federer at 20 Grand Slams apiece!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

What a historic day for tennis. While Roger Federer has always led the all-time grand slam record between the 3, Nadal has finally won his 20th grand slam to tie it up with Roger. It'll be a juicy future. 

Anyway. Roger's the GOAT.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

Big tennis fan, dislike Nadal.... Great player but I hate his on court persona. Off court, he seems nicer. But he reigns supreme on clay. Almost unbeatable. 

I miss playing tennis... stupid achilles tendinitis.... ##$)%($)%(&)

and yes, Roger is GOAT!! Also a Borg fan. And Sampras. Didn't care for Stiffler er, Roddick. LOL.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

I personally enjoy the grit he brings to the court against his opponents. Except against Roger of course. Can you rally without running David? Even that's a lot of fun


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2020)

Huge tennis fan, I play a lot.

Wasn't the final we anticipated, but you can't beat Rafa in his backyard.

In my book, Federer will always be the GOAT.

The question now is, where is the new generation?? I'm getting so tired of watching the Big 3 over and over in the finals of every slam. Tennis needs a young new superstar, I want to see a teenager beat the Big 3 while they're still in their prime. Well, we'll have to see about Federer how healthy he is when he returns, but surely not in his prime anymore. Might be the Big 2 for a couple of years.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> Huge tennis fan, I play a lot.
> 
> Wasn't the final we anticipated, but you can't beat Rafa in his backyard.
> 
> ...


And when Djoko did beat Rafa at RG, it was in 2015 and he lost the final to Stan. Bummer for him.

It'll be interesting to see how Thiem and Tsitsipas step up. Zverev is close!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2020)

Thiem better step up soon, he's already 27. He did win the US Open, but without the Big 3. I like this new guy, Italien player: Jannik Sinner, only 19. He beat Zverev.

Shapovalov, now in the top 10. Felix Auger, getting there. As a Canadian I cheer for them!


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Big tennis fan, dislike Nadal.... Great player but I hate his on court persona. Off court, he seems nicer. But he reigns supreme on clay. Almost unbeatable.
> 
> I miss playing tennis... stupid achilles tendinitis.... ##$)%($)%(&)
> 
> and yes, Roger is GOAT!! Also a Borg fan. And Sampras. Didn't care for Stiffler er, Roddick. LOL.



Hah, weird how we can all have such differing opinions on the same things. I really like Nadal. Couldn't stand him 10 years ago. I think he's super humble (in context) and actually find him more likeable than Federer and Djokovic. On court I suppose he can be prickly, but they're all about the same in that respect.

I do hope to see Roger win one more. He's so frigging elegant. Actually made me start tennis a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, ankle and knee mean I can't really do a huge amount, except some doubles.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

Just watching Nadal's press conference now. Always has been a humble guy. Class act!


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 11, 2020)

Not a huge connoisseur of tennis here, but I enjoy watching RG (it’s on public channel here in France).
This September edition was a bit awkward but everything went fine eventually.
Funny enough, next RG is in 8 months  (fingers crossed)

Ah and I appreciate both Roger & Rafa


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

Loïc D said:


> Not a huge connoisseur of tennis here, but I enjoy watching RG (it’s on public channel here in France).
> This September edition was a bit awkward but everything went fine eventually.
> Funny enough, next RG is in 8 months  (fingers crossed)
> 
> Ah and I appreciate both Roger & Rafa


Can't wait for Wimbledon haha.


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Can't wait for Wimbledon haha.



Wimbledon's incredible. I was lucky enough to see Djokovic, the Williams sisters, and Federer there. All off a £20 ticket, and then a drunk guy who gave us two tickets as he left centre court.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2020)

I like music said:


> Wimbledon's incredible. I was lucky enough to see Djokovic, the Williams sisters, and Federer there. All off a £20 ticket, and then a drunk guy who gave us two tickets as he left centre court.



Lucky you!

I never saw Federer, however I did get Djokovic's autograph on one of these big tennis balls, when he came to Montreal.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I never saw Federer, however I did get Djokovic's autograph on one of these big tennis balls, when he came to Montreal.


Oh wow! Same here, never seen Federer live, but got Djoko's autograph on a cap at Rogers Cup 2012!


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> I never saw Federer, however I did get Djokovic's autograph on one of these big tennis balls, when he came to Montreal.



Watching it live is another thing altogether. The speed they hit the ball at, you simply cannot capture and communicate via a TV.

I wouldn't have had a shot at getting an autograph. I would have had to fight about 500 people to get to the front haha. Lucky you!


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

These slams look like they are going to skip a generation. I predict a Djok Aus victory, then he wins Wimbledon, and Nadal wins RG. All this happens in the next 10 months, and the next gen of talent are now suddnely approaching 30, looking over their shoulders at some 19 year olds that just popped outta nowhere.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I personally enjoy the grit he brings to the court against his opponents. Except against Roger of course. Can you rally without running David? Even that's a lot of fun


I dunno, I should try. I was never much of a serve and volly player anyhow. I would often hug the baseline. Relied on a fast serve to win most of my points. being left handed helped. Messed up the righties I'd play. but then again, I always had to return off my back hand.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 11, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Oh wow! Same here, never seen Federer live, but got Djoko's autograph on a cap at Rogers Cup 2012!


I saw Federer at the Roger's Cup at York U back in hmmmm, 2008 or 2009? I cannot recall. He won that's all I remember and he was cool


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2020)

I like music said:


> Watching it live is another thing altogether. The speed they hit the ball at, you simply cannot capture and communicate via a TV.
> 
> I wouldn't have had a shot at getting an autograph. I would have had to fight about 500 people to get to the front haha. Lucky you!



That's exactly what I had to do, almost didn't make it alive.


----------



## BradHoyt (Oct 11, 2020)

Looks like Wimbledon will not happen until next year. Federer always had that opportunity to get one right back after the French open... guess he'll have to wait until the Australian Open. In the end, they may be tied at 20...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 11, 2020)

I have it recorded and was going to watch the rest of it.

Fuck. I even have to stay off VI-Control to avoid spoilers. :(


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 11, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have it recorded and was going to watch the rest of it.
> 
> Fuck. I even have to stay off VI-Control to avoid spoilers. :(


I'm sorry


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 11, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have it recorded and was going to watch the rest of it.
> 
> Fuck. I even have to stay off VI-Control to avoid spoilers. :(



Borg won.


----------



## BenG (Oct 11, 2020)

Huge tennis fan and it's actually amazing to have two all-time greats playing in the same era. Federer has always been my number one (just effortless skill), but Nadal has really grown on me over the years. Got to see and meet him a few times and he seems like a great, humble guy. 

Hoping the future brings some new talent; if only Kyrgios was such a head-case...Also agree @Guy Bacos about Shapo/Auger as some young Canadians coming up and make some serious noise


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 11, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I'm sorry



Well, I wanted Nadal to win, so I appreciate your arranging that for me. Djokovic is younger - he has more time.

I watched the first set, and those guys are just amazing.

And how about Iga Świątek winning the women's without losing a set the entire tournament!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 11, 2020)

Actually they're close to the same age.

I still wanted Nadal.


----------



## I like music (Oct 11, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I have it recorded and was going to watch the rest of it.
> 
> Fuck. I even have to stay off VI-Control to avoid spoilers. :(


Definitely watch it regardless! There was some quality going on!


----------



## Aceituna (Oct 12, 2020)

Proud of Rafa.
In and out of the court.
Vamoosssssss!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 12, 2020)

Kyrgios is insanely gifted - wish he could pull it together this new year. I have high hopes for his future; the others will keep working hard!


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Kyrgios is insanely gifted - wish he could pull it together this new year. I have high hopes for his future; the others will keep working hard!



It is very interesting about Kyrgios. I faintly recall an interview with him, where he basically said 'I'm doing well enough, thank you very much' and pretty much said that he doesn't work as hard as Nadal, Federer (or apply himself as much) but that's because he knows what he wants and what he doesn't want.

It was amazing self-reflection, and I liked him very much for that. He basically was like 'Nah, I don't want it enough to win 15 grand slams' or something to that effect. 

I personally like to think that he's only playing tennis professionally so that he can afford all the sample libraries.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 12, 2020)

I like music said:


> It is very interesting about Kyrgios. I faintly recall an interview with him, where he basically said 'I'm doing well enough, thank you very much' and pretty much said that he doesn't work as hard as Nadal, Federer (or apply himself as much) but that's because he knows what he wants and what he doesn't want.
> 
> It was amazing self-reflection, and I liked him very much for that. He basically was like 'Nah, I don't want it enough to win 15 grand slams' or something to that effect.
> 
> I personally like to think that he's only playing tennis professionally so that he can afford all the sample libraries.


Yeah, it seems like basketball is his calling, haha. But he's a good guy, he has his own charity to help kids get started in tennis in Australia, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 12, 2020)

What I find appealing in tennis is definitely represented by Mr.Federer. When he doesn't play, I just don't watch... Only checking results.
As no one is yet able to produce such interesting play (to my taste) with this efficiency, I get bored...
I felt a lack in WTA when Justine Henin retired for the same reason.

I don't like much Rafa's way of playing but it evolved a lot and he is really a nice guy. And what he is achieving is just incredible.... I'm glad that the two best rivals friends have the same amount of Grand Chelem titles (yet).


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2020)

I like music said:


> Definitely watch it regardless! There was some quality going on!



I did! And yes, even though Djokovic made a lot of mistakes, he made a lot of ridiculous shots - that Nadal chased down, which is just insane.

I don't think I could have returned very many of those shots even if they were hit right into my strike zone in the days when I was playing four or five times a week.


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I did! And yes, even though Djokovic made a lot of mistakes, he made a lot of ridiculous shots - that Nadal chased down, which is just insane.
> 
> I don't think I could have returned very many of those shots even if they were hit right into my strike zone in the days when I was playing four or five times a week.



I just couldn't believe my eyes. As for as 6-0 sets go, that first one was one of the best ones I've seen! I started playing in my 30s, about 3 years ago, but due to injury had to stop after one season. The best guys in the club were probably hitting it less than half as well as these guys do, and I could not get _anywhere near_ the ball. This stuff is inhuman, but regardless, a pleasure to watch!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I did! And yes, even though Djokovic made a lot of mistakes, he made a lot of ridiculous shots - that Nadal chased down, which is just insane.
> 
> I don't think I could have returned very many of those shots even if they were hit right into my strike zone in the days when I was playing four or five times a week.



Nick, 4 or 5 times a week, pretty good. Just currious, what is or was your level? 3.5? 4.0? 4.5?


----------



## robgb (Oct 12, 2020)

I've seen Roger and Nadal square off live a couple times. Always magical.


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2020)

robgb said:


> I've seen Roger and Nadal square off live a couple times. Always magical.



The first day I _properly_ decided to watch tennis was Wimbledon 2008 final, when Nadal won. Imagine that being your first experience of Tennis.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 12, 2020)

I like music said:


> The first day I _properly_ decided to watch tennis was Wimbledon 2008 final, when Nadal won. Imagine that being your first experience of Tennis.


That's awesome. My first time watching tennis properly was when I was around 9 or 10. Watching Federer win Wimby in 2009 over Roddick was something special. I was hooked since then.

By the way, does anyone have any footage of yourself playing? I'd love to check it out!


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> That's awesome. My first time watching tennis properly was when I was around 9 or 10. Watching Federer win Wimby in 2009 over Roddick was something special. I was hooked since then.
> 
> By the way, does anyone have any footage of yourself playing? I'd love to check it out!



I wouldn't put a camera through that ordeal. I'm exceptionally terrible!

I did always feel bad for Roddick. One of the best guys not to win Wimbledon.


----------



## Patrick.K (Oct 12, 2020)

Nadal is a killer, I saw him play at Roland Garros a few years ago, I got bored because I knew the result. in advance !.
Roger Federer is my favorite, the audience loves him, and he has class and elegance.


----------



## Polkasound (Oct 12, 2020)

If you're wondering who the heck this old guy is on the tennis court, it's me in 2013. It was my best year in which I defeated the top seed in men's singles. (Oh, but there's something you should know... I'm not a pro and I never played in the US Open. That photo was taken at a local high school with compliments to Photoshop for the background. And the top seed I'm talking about was a player in a local Milwaukee league.) 

I took up tennis in 2011 at the age of 41 and joined a local league. I was determined to get good at the game, so in 2012 I lost 50 pounds and won over half my games. In 2013, I went undefeated in men's singles in my league and logged 174.5 hours on the court between March and November. In 2014, I played less tennis due to a music project that consumed my time, and by 2015, was playing even less due to an abrupt change in my life situation. 2018 was the beginning of the end due to chronic knee pain. I only played three times in 2019 and called it quits.

It didn't take long for most of those pounds to come back, but fortunately composing music doesn't require being in peak physical condition.

A funny thing about playing tennis... have you ever been video recorded while playing? You may be the fastest 3.5 or 4.0 player in your league, but after you watch yourself playing, you can really appreciate how unbelievably fast those 7.0 pros move. They'll make you look like you're standing still.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 12, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> If you're wondering who the heck this old guy is on the tennis court, it's me in 2013. It was my best year in which I defeated the top seed in men's singles. (Oh, but there's something you should know... I'm not a pro and I never played in the US Open. That photo was taken at a local high school with compliments to Photoshop for the background. And the top seed I'm talking about was a player in a local Milwaukee league.)
> 
> I took up tennis in 2011 at the age of 41 and joined a local league. I was determined to get good at the game, so in 2012 I lost 50 pounds and won over half my games. In 2013, I went undefeated in men's singles in my league and logged 174.5 hours on the court between March and November. In 2014, I played less tennis due to a music project that consumed my time, and by 2015, was playing even less due to an abrupt change in my life situation. 2018 was the beginning of the end due to chronic knee pain. I only played three times in 2019 and called it quits.
> 
> ...


It’s so true. Watching a court level view of the pros playing makes you appreciate it so much more.

This is a compilation of my shots over the past few years, I usually just play with friends.  always fun to look back and see how you improve over time.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> If you're wondering who the heck this old guy is on the tennis court, it's me in 2013. It was my best year in which I defeated the top seed in men's singles. (Oh, but there's something you should know... I'm not a pro and I never played in the US Open. That photo was taken at a local high school with compliments to Photoshop for the background. And the top seed I'm talking about was a player in a local Milwaukee league.)
> 
> I took up tennis in 2011 at the age of 41 and joined a local league. I was determined to get good at the game, so in 2012 I lost 50 pounds and won over half my games. In 2013, I went undefeated in men's singles in my league and logged 174.5 hours on the court between March and November. In 2014, I played less tennis due to a music project that consumed my time, and by 2015, was playing even less due to an abrupt change in my life situation. 2018 was the beginning of the end due to chronic knee pain. I only played three times in 2019 and called it quits.
> 
> ...




Excellent!!

I started 9 years ago, I never took less then 1 lesson per week, in the summer outdoor, I take a 2 hour lesson per week, cheaper cost. I have a blast during those 2 hours with my teacher.

Other then the super speed the pros have, one other thing to mention between the 5.0 and higher, is the tactics and reading the serve. When you watch Federer, the ralliies are never long, but what a genius with tactics.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> Nick, 4 or 5 times a week, pretty good. Just currious, what is or was your level? 3.5? 4.0? 4.5?



I'm not sure, Guy, never took a test. Craig S would be able to tell you, because he's hit with me (and could easily be an instructor).


----------



## JonS (Oct 12, 2020)

No more Jimmy Connors, no more John McEnroe, no more Boris Becker, no reason to watch tennis.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2020)

Seems Gershwin enjoyed tennis as well.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2020)

Gershwin sucked!


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 12, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> It’s so true. Watching a court level view of the pros playing makes you appreciate it so much more.


Exactly! I was luckily a ball boy one time and could see many WTA stars play (Venus, Jankovic, Stosur etc)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 12, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Gershwin sucked!



Ha, ha! 
That was the technique back then.  His golf swing however is quite impressive!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> Ha, ha!
> That was the technique back then.  His golf swing however is quite impressive!



Kidding aside, Rod Laver had that kind of forehand - even though he was later - and he didn't look like that!

Actually, he still looks graceful when you see old video of him.


----------



## edhamilton (Oct 12, 2020)

The very first Fed v Rafa Wimbledon final -
- Fed BAGELS Rafa in the first set.
- After the change over - Rafa sprints around the court with 100% belief.
- I remember the look on Rogers face. "Total - wtf is with this guy?"
- Before it was over - Roger knew he was facing the greatest competitor ever.

Since then it has been "Greatest Player" vs "Greatest Competitor"

And its tied at 20-20.

Incredible.


----------



## I like music (Oct 13, 2020)

edhamilton said:


> The very first Fed v Rafa Wimbledon final -
> - Fed BAGELS Rafa in the first set.
> - After the change over - Rafa sprints around the court with 100% belief.
> - I remember the look on Rogers face. "Total - wtf is with this guy?"
> ...



I really enjoyed their courtside interview (I think it might have been in a recent final?) where Federer talked about going over to open the academy (or maybe Rafa came over to open Fed's academy). Seems they had slowly been making peace with the notion that they might never play at the highest level again and win slams. I think this was during Fed's knee injury?

And 6 months later here they were, renewed, smashing each other up. Great to see how such a rivalry brought them together in many positive ways.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2020)

What I want to know is how Iga Świątek compares to Serena (assuming Serena is still playing at peak level).

She's certainly more graceful than Serena (not to diminish one of the most dominant athletes ever).


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> She's certainly more graceful than Serena



That's not hard to do.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> That's not hard to do.



True! For a long time I didn't paritcularly like watching Venus and Serena play, because they were all crude power and little finesse, but that's certainly changed over the years.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

I guess I'm being a bit mean. Serena is no doubt the greatest female player to ever play the game, just not quite Grace Kelly.

I don't see her winning any more slams. she seems to lack endurane against the top players.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2020)

She's 39 years old, so you'd expect that.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> She's 39 years old, so you'd expect that.



...and a child.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

It would be cool if Venus and Serena would retire together. End of an era.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2020)

I went to the US Open one time I was in NY a couple of years ago.

We saw a really promising 16-year-old player named Venus Williams, who had red, white, and blue beads in her hair. There was a rumor that she had a younger sister who was even better.

That was the year the late Jana Navotna won. It was early in the tournament, so we could get really close to some of the lesser matches being played on small courts. I stood behind the baseline and watched those serves come in. Holy shit, no idea how they return those.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

That's one thing that attracted me to tennis, how a thin women could hit so hard. I was in awe when I first saw that from close.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 13, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> That's one thing that attracted me to tennis, how a thin women could hit so hard. I was in awe when I first saw that from close.



At that level they jump into their shots, especially forehands, most of the time.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Oct 13, 2020)

The other day I timed the metronome speed of a good exchange between Thiem and Berrettini. M=106 one hit/2 counts, and both players way behind the line. Unreal!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 13, 2020)

Guy Bacos said:


> The other day I timed the metronome speed of a good exchange between Thiem and Berrettini. M=106 one hit/2 counts, and both players way behind the line. Unreal!


That's awesome. Making me want to play again haha


----------

